

Canada's new 25 cent coin features a dinosaur, glows in the dark and more - tersiag
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57412545-1/canadas-newest-coin-glows-in-the-dark/

======
gamble
This coin is cool, but it isn't intended for circulation so one wonders how
durable the design is.

I actually think the 'poppy quarters'[1] are a bit cooler, because they've
been in use since 2004. At the time they were the first coloured coin in
circulation. They were unusual enough that American military contractors
visiting canada even raised an alert that they might be espionage devices.[2]

[1]
[http://www.canada.com/poppy+coin+introduced+Canada/3806046/s...](http://www.canada.com/poppy+coin+introduced+Canada/3806046/story.html)

[2] [http://www.thestar.com/news/article/211189--u-s-feared-
poppy...](http://www.thestar.com/news/article/211189--u-s-feared-poppy-
quarter)

------
nwmcsween
Not exactly, the Canadian mint rolls out all kinds of customized quarters in
fact if you are Canadian look in your pocket and and I bet you'll have a
differing quarter.

------
javert
They could charge a lot more if they did the same effect to Her Majesty on the
reverse side. You know, just lighting up the bones.

------
excuse-me
First you laughed at their pitiful loonie

Then it reached parity

Now even the quarters are worth $29.95

~~~
rollypolly
You gota give it to them, their polymer money is beautiful too:

<http://www.bankofcanada.ca/banknotes/>

~~~
kamjam
Several years back I was backpacking around Asia and that's where I saw this
"plastic" money. I thought they were fantastic, the paper stuff around was
falling apart yet here was something that I could keep in my board shorts,
going swimming with, not worry about someone stealing it from my wallet that I
had to leave at the beach, and I could then use it straight away without to
individually dry them out again! Or putting it through the washing machine :)

I didn't realise Canada had them too! Kinda surprised more countries are not
using them, the security features (like the see through window) must be a lot
harder to replicate, as well as looking pretty cool!

~~~
winthrowe
They're just being rolled out in Canada. So far, just the 100 and the 50 have
been released into general circulation. I'll be glad when the 20, 10 and 5 are
released; with the popularity of debit, I don't tend to have reason to carry
large bills.

